# How do you know it's not colon cancer?



## DislikeIBS (Sep 25, 2011)

How do you know for sure that you have IBS and not colon cancer? What are the key main differences that separate them from one another?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

You talk to your Dr about it and discuss your symptoms. A colonoscopy is a very definitve test. Ask your Dr if you are worried about it.


----------



## gummivenus (Dec 29, 2011)

Yep, agree with that. Get your GP to refer you to a gastroenterologist abnd have a colonoscopy, it's not 100% certain, but it's the best option there is. Just do it.


----------



## Leon (Sep 3, 2011)

And it is quite easy to realise yourself which one you have. One major difference which occurrs in IBS is that your symptoms are worse under stress and Colon Cancer isnt


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Generally IBS causes lots of annoying and obvious symptoms and is most common in people under 50 (although can start at any age, but usually by 60 if you are going to get it you have gotten it already). Does not cause bleeding as a disease, but may irritate hemorrhoids or anal fissures and cause some bright red blood that you see in the toilet or on the toilet paper. Colon Cancer--causes subtle or no symptoms other than some blood you really can't see in the stool by yourself (occult blood) until it is so big that without treatment you would be dead within a fairly short period of time and mostly strikes people over 50 unless you are from a family with a colon polyp disorder.If you don't want the expense of a colonoscopy they can test the stool for occult blood first to see if there is more of a reason to do it.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Is it not true that colon cancer is more likely to cause constipation rather than Diarrhoea?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't know if there is hard data on that, I've usually heard "change in bowel habit" rather than what kind of change.But a lot of people don't notice anything until either a drastic symptom (complete obstruction) or they find it with screening.


----------



## ekaterina (Oct 12, 2011)

IBS is kind of a "miscellaneous" kind of disorder. You might have a set of symptoms that could indicate Crohn's, colitis, cancer, or another complication, but an IBS diagnosis is made once those are ruled out. If you know you have IBS symptoms but no official diagnosis, then I'll echo everyone else and say it might be wise to have a doctor check everything out.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

IBS actually has specific symptoms you have to have, and the other GI illnesses generally have symptoms you DO NOT see in a typical IBSers (red flag symptoms)http://www.ibsgroup.org/symptoms has a chart that helps tell them apart.IBS is a specific syndrome not just everything that isn't A, B or C. At least if doctors are doing their jobs.The more typical your symptoms are of IBS especially when you have no red flag and your simple tests are all normal may mean you need less testing rather than more. Putting IBSers through the wringer of every last invasive test can make IBS worse from the stress and in some cases they doctors know they won't find anything else.


----------



## DislikeIBS (Sep 25, 2011)

What exactly are the red flag symptoms that are not present in IBS?Also, could somebody potentially believe they have IBS since their symptoms are mild, but then say, 6 months later, these symptoms get worse and then they realize it's not IBS, but something more serious like colon cancer?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

DislikeIBS have you actually gone to a Dr about your symptoms????What Kathleen told you is about all that can be said for telling the two apart. I urge to stop beaing fearful and get yourself to your Dr and go over your concerns with them.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Red Flag symptoms which are NOT typical of IBS: Pain that awakens/interferes with sleep Diarrhea that awakens/interferes with sleep Blood in your stool (visible or occult) Weight loss Fever Abnormal physical examinationAnd they really are NOT the cancer symptoms (but other GI illnesses) Colon cancer is nearly silent which is why they recommend everyone gets screened starting at age FIFTY but not before that.Funny thing, sometimes IBS symptoms can be MORE severe than other things, especially colon cancer, but IBS can be mild as well, unless you get NEW symptoms like bloody diarrhea or weight loss even when you eat more than you've ever eaten before in your life or something funny in your blood work it is unlikely you have anything new going on.Colon cancer is very very very rare in people under 50 and regular screening colonoscopies will take care of that starting at age FIFTY and then at whatever interval is needed after your results (with a polyp more frequently than if you have none). Getting those polyps that develop as you age will prevent almost all colon cancers.If you are under 50 stressing out that everything must mean a disease you won't get is bad for your health.Honestly IBS causes all sorts of annoying and disruptive symptoms, it is NOT in anyway just a very mild thing that never causes problems. Diarrhea, constipation, bloating, pain, discomfort, aches, cramps, urgency, even when really obnoxious are "just" IBS, not a death sentence. Although they can make you wish you were dead, but that's not the same as will kill you by the end of year without treatment.Cancer kills not because it causes massive symptoms from day one that everyone ignores for the few years it takes to be a major problem. Cancer kills because it causes few if any mild symptoms until it starts damaging organs enough that they cause symptoms. This is why routine screening is important, but if you assume every symptom must mean death it isn't good for you, and if you can't stop worrying on your own you may need to talk to the doctor about that.You have been to the doctor to be diagnosed, right?


----------



## DislikeIBS (Sep 25, 2011)

I have been to my GP twice and a naturopathic doctor. They suspect it may be IBS. I also just had thin stools this morning, so I'm still very worried. That actually was the first time I've ever had thin stools during the past 4 months I've been having these "IBS/colon cancer symptoms".


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

How about going to a Board Certified GI and getting a colonoscopy??? That's a pretty definitive test if all of this reassurance isn't helping you.


----------



## Linda46 (Jan 2, 2012)

DislikeIBS said:


> I have been to my GP twice and a naturopathic doctor. They suspect it may be IBS. I also just had thin stools this morning, so I'm still very worried. That actually was the first time I've ever had thin stools during the past 4 months I've been having these "IBS/colon cancer symptoms".


Personally, I would not be satisfied with that. I would need to have a definitive test. That is why I am seeing a gastroenterologist in a couple of weeks time. I have medical family (brothers are doctors) and tend to err on the side of caution with these things. You are already worried about what you have. I am in exactly the same situation as you, with only a couple of minor differences. Mine could be related to my IC medication, but I would rather be thorougly checked out than be left constantly wondering what is wrong. That is not a good way to live your life. Linda


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There is no hard data that thin stools are only from cancer, or even caused at all by cancer.It is a common idea, and well repeated, but stool width is a function of consistency and IBS screws with the consistency.You could see a GI doctor, you could demand a colonoscopy even if your age and symptoms do not suggest it is needed, but if you have health anxiety you could have dozens of tests of all kinds and still be convinced you will be dead in a couple of months.If you think it will ease your mind it may be worth it, but a lot of people who ask over and over if they have cancer will not be convinced no matter how many tests they have.IBS causes lots of obvious symptoms like every shape and size of stool you can imagine and several you cannot. Also if you cannot and will not trust your human doctors and will use Dr. Google until you find the scariest possible explanation, I would suggest you stop that. The actual trained human doctors are right far more often than they are not. IBS is very very very very very very very common. Under 50 colon cance is very very very very very rare, so your doctors of various types are probably right.Just watch out if you find you will insist you are the very small percentage of people that have a false negative from the test and you are certain they missed it. That needs treatment, but not treatment for cancer, treatment for health anxiety issues. Health anxiety is very common and one thing I've noticed about the ones we have here with that diagnosis is nothing anyone says seems to reassure them that the health care professionals in their life actually are giving them the right answer and they will try to get someone to agree the must have cancer or some other more severe problem even when there is no evidence and all the stats in the world say they are going down the wrong path.


----------



## Linda46 (Jan 2, 2012)

Kathleen is sooooooo right. One of the pet peeves my brothers have is the internet. Both of my older brothers are doctors and so many people are self diagnosing now via Google. If you choose to Google symptoms, you can come up with so many things and it is human nature to assume the worst rather than the best. IBS or colon cancer? Must be colon cancer! In actual fact it could be any number of things. I have found the very best way to handle health issues over the years is to find doctors you can trust. If you are in a part of the world that does not have universal health cover, you must have private health insurance. Luckily I am in Australia, but I still choose to have the extra security of private health cover as it gives me a few extra choices, such as being able to get tests done immediately. Lastly and probably not very popular with some people, don't put too much faith in alternative therapies as they are not put under the same scrutiny as orthodox medicine and may even put your health at further risk. Linda


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I've been studying integrative medicine (to be a health coach) and one of the things is even if you prefer lifestyle or alternative practices, have a good medical doctor for medical tests and preventative screenings. You want to be certain what you are doing is doing you more good than harm and you aren't overlooking something important thinking that what you are doing will keep you healthy without verification.Anything that is at a high enough dose to be biologically active can have side effects and you want to make sure you are doing OK with whatever you are doing.


----------



## KiwiMale (Jan 4, 2012)

I'll also add that Google is nasty. You search for your symptoms and you immediately think the worst. For the record I've got alternating diarrhea and constipation, urgency to have a bowel movement, weird shaped stools - all which could presumably be explained by IBS. I'll definitely be seeking the medical opinion of a doctor but until then this thread has really helped in calming the nerves!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is always hard to balance the "being an informed patient" with scaring yourself silly. Even medical students who are being trained in how to use the symptom lists judiciously can get really anxious during the year they spend a lot of time on which things cause which symptoms and come down with a bad case of med-student-itis. Thanks to Dr. Google anyone can experience that without the huge student loans.


----------



## journ3 (Feb 16, 2009)

The thing to ask a doctor when one gets an IBS diagnosis is if it is a Rome Criteria diagnosis. This is the international standard and it's some of what Kathleen has posted about regarding symptoms and alarm signs. Various versions have been around for 20 or so years, so it is *not* new. Functional GI researchers say the Rome III criteria is 98% accurate. Unfortunately, according to research out of UCLA, many medical professionals, including gastros who aren't functional GI specialists, don't use the Rome Criteria, so if your doctor says "What Rome Criteria?" or something like that, you know you need a second, more informed opinion. My own MD said, "Oh, you know about the Rome Criteria?" Yes, now I do, although I didn't when I was diagnosed. If you have a diagnosis of IBS and don't know what the Rome Criteria are, look them up.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Yep, and some doctors also seem to use IBS to mean Functional GI disorder, so sometimes call other things IBS (although it makes more of a difference for research so all the people in a study have the same issues than in clinical settings where you prescribe by what symptom is the most problematic, not which disorder the person has).There still is a lot of education about functional GI disorders that needs to get to the whole medical community and it doesn't hurt to ask (for any diagnosis) what the doctor is basing that diagnosis on and how well does it fit your situation.You may have symptoms that are rare for your thing and common in something else but the tests indicate what is going on.


----------

